# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test-500, or kicked by a mule

## lastrep1

Well this is my first cycle, I have test-500 from a good UGL, 1/2cc twice a week, what the F##K is going on, I feel like a Mule kicked me, I could barely walk, should I just get some normal test-250/ml, will this be less painfull, I can deal with some pain, but this stuff cripples you,any help would be appreciated.

----------


## lastrep1

Anyone----

----------


## Lexed

ull get used too it I couldnt sit for 2 days from my first shot

----------


## Lexed

you sure you injecting it right? what size needle you using and where are you injecting?

----------


## lastrep1

Quad/using standerd 23/1 needle, would test 250, be a better option , I think the ba contenet in test-500, is to much for virgin muscle

----------


## bigpianoman

Test 500 is ****ing insane. I have Test 400 and that is crazy. i injected 600mg of it in my ass, and got a softball size lump. only place i inject this is in my ass. 

It's a very DUMB idea to make this HIGH concentration of test. 

it has nothing to do with the ba, its just an INSANE amount of Test in one cc.

----------


## 3bd

It's the propinate portion most likely. Happens to me when I do sus 250. Some of us just don't react well to the prop. It'll get better. (I'm assuming you injected correctly and didn't give yourself an absess)

----------


## BOOST

You can try cutting it with b12, but I shoot 300mg and at times it hurts like a bitch.

----------


## Gear

You will get major pain from compounds that are highly concentrated.

-Gear

----------


## lastrep1

ok this is the third day since the last shot, it hurts but its tollerable today, is this normal every three and 1/2 days, i have to get kicked by a fu##en mule, man i should of got the t-200 cyp---

----------


## bigtruck07

the concentration is very high. i would cut it with sterile oil and inject twice as much to get the same dosage. 500mg per cc is excessive

----------


## bbplaya21

i have t400 thats painless and love it

----------


## Codydad

Hey bbplaya21 i also have test 400 and done a 1/2 cc shot in my right thigh and it was really sore the next day but after that wasn't so bad...What is a good cycle for this test 400? i was thining of 1/2cc for 10 weeks? Any suggestions?

----------


## MorganKane

I would only use T500 with other gear.
The purpose for it is when you inject a few cc of EQ for example and 1 cc of Test 500. It will fit in a 3cc syringe.

The ugl lab that made my T500 says right up front not to inject this as a standalone.

----------


## J_SHOCK89

I took a shoulder shot like ne other anabolic i have ever used including tren , eq, test e, test prop, test 400, the list goes on ... and today my dam arm feeels like it went through a wall is this normal and if so would the ass be better also my freind told me if i had a sist i would know it am i good or should i hit the ER lol

----------


## hankdiesel

Ha ha. I was typing up a response to this and when I was about to post it I realized this post is over two years old. How do these people find these things?

----------


## Noles12

Strong bump as a first post. Make sure to read the dates before bumping threads next time

----------


## J_SHOCK89

Hey buddy I realised the date but what matters is I am taking it now and want an answer cus im in agony and pain please give some insight thanks bud

----------


## H_U_G_O

guys just a tip for injecting test, dont inject the liquid fast, inject easily and take ur time injecting it so u wont have the pain, and you would sit like a straight person not a gay !

----------


## DEE151

WTF this thread is like 2 1/2 yrs old why would you guys post on this again lol.

----------


## J_SHOCK89

because im taking TEST 500 and i need to know if my arm fukin killin me 3 days later is normal and if i cut it with tren will it be better and i thikr it would be better for me to inject ass am i right or wrong also if i had an infection or sist would i know it

----------


## J_SHOCK89

i also just dont get it cus i took test 400 before and it didnt hurt at all

----------


## CaliPhotog

Come on guys... I kinda like that he bumped this old thread cause it shows that he is doing research on his own and using the search function, rather than just starting another thread before seeing if anybody already answered the question. ...also OP I'm sorry, I can't help. I have no experience with the stuff.

----------


## elliottj66

i an new how will test-250 help me get biger and stronger musles

----------


## dice91

iv just started jabbing its my first corce , i have had 4 jabs so far once every thursday , for the first 3 jabs i was taking testoserone 200 ciprnate , but was takin 400ml every jab , for my forth jab i bought some test 500 and jabd 2ml so 1000ml ov test , should i be taking this much im after huge gains ? im training hard and have a good diet im 5'8 and 14 stone atm after for weeks since my first jab , after huge gains am i going about this the right way ?

----------


## MACHINE5150

> iv just started jabbing its my first corce , i have had 4 jabs so far once every thursday , for the first 3 jabs i was taking testoserone 200 ciprnate , but was takin 400ml every jab , for my forth jab i bought some test 500 and jabd 2ml so 1000ml ov test , should i be taking this much im after huge gains ? im training hard and have a good diet im 5'8 and 14 stone atm after for weeks since my first jab , after huge gains am i going about this the right way ?


you do realize you posted this in a thread that is three years old right?? you need to start a new thread bud

----------


## axemurderer187

T5 = never again.. completley kicked my behind

----------


## lovbyts

OLD Thread bumped 3x by newbies with 2 post. NICE!!!

----------


## alvarado-114

Thats why you do 1/2cc. I personally prefer pinning it on the shoulder 


> Test 500 is ****ing insane. I have Test 400 and that is crazy. i injected 600mg of it in my ass, and got a softball size lump. only place i inject this is in my ass. 
> 
> It's a very DUMB idea to make this HIGH concentration of test. 
> 
> it has nothing to do with the ba, its just an INSANE amount of Test in one cc.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> OLD Thread bumped 3x by newbies with 2 post. NICE!!!


And the tradition continues!

----------

